# Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?



## Dennis Knoll (13. November 2014)

Guten Tag Leute,

wie macht ihr das in der kalten Jahreszeit mit den kalten Fingern und dem angeln? 

In diesem Jahr möchte ich bis in den Winter hinein angeln und frage mich, was man da bezüglich der kalten Hände am besten machen kann.

Dicke Handschuhe kann man vergessen, man will ja auch noch den Biss und optimalerweise auch irgendwo Köderkontakt und Führung spüren.

Eure Erfahrungen und Vorschläge sind gefragt 

Besten Dank

P.S. Via Suche habe ich nichts gefunden und bei dem dazu passenden Forum bin ich mir auch unsicher.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Wollhandschuhe, bei mir ohne Fingerbedeckung. Wolle wärmt auch noch wenn sie feucht ist und Wolle trocknet schnell. Vielleicht ein Reservepaar einstecken, dann wirds sicher nicht kalt.


----------



## uhitz (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Ich habe mir Handschuhe zugelegt bei denen die Fingerkuppen einzeln "abklappbar" sind.
Ähnlich diesen hier:

http://www.angel-discount24.de/corm...store=german&gclid=CM3v5-ao98ECFY3HtAodV2sAjA

weiß aber nicht ob das sowas ist was du suchst


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

@uhitz, ähnliche Handschuhe hatte ich auch mal, aber darin habe ich richtige Schweißpfoten bekommen, dies war so unangenehm, dass ich lieber kalte Hände habe!
Wenn überhaupt Handschuhe, dann so was:

http://www.afa-shop.de/images/product_images/popup_images/517_0.jpg

Jürgen

P.S.. damit kann ich auch Zigaretten drehen, ohne sie auszuziehen!


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eure Erfahrungen und Vorschläge sind gefragt



Moin,
benutze (Winter)Handschuhe für Fußballfeldspieler, zum Angeln und zum Radfahren bei Kälte. Meine sind von Adidas, gibt bekannterweise noch andere Hersteller.


----------



## racoon (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Ich fische seit Jahren die Winter durch, kalte Pfoten sind leider unvermeidbar. Mit Handschuhen sinkt das Gefühl gegen null, deshalb verwende ich ganz selten welche. Handschuhe kommen bei mir nur zum Einsatz, wenn es regnet oder schneit, das sind dann ganz dünne aus der Chemie, die lediglich bewirken, dass die Finger nicht nass werden. Denn nasse Finger brauchen ewig, bis sie sich wieder aufgewärmt haben.

Bei kalten Fingern mach ich lieber eine kurze Pause und wärme die Finger wieder auf, entweder mit Taschenofen in der Jacke oder aber einer kurzer 'Am-Spatz-Fummelei'


----------



## BallerNacken (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



racoon schrieb:


> ...einer kurzer 'Am-Spatz-Fummelei'



Hat das einen positiven oder negativen Einfluss auf die Köderattraktivität? :q


----------



## Pupser (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Ich nutze diese hier:
http://privat.bbf24.de/eiger-fleece...rtner=132577&gclid=CKmlqMTJ98ECFQb3wgodUqEAXw


----------



## Trollwut (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

http://www.amazon.de/Gilbert-Rugby-Hanschuhe-Handschuhe-Gr/dp/B000NQQ3X4


Rugbyhandschuhe sind dafür sehr geeignet. Haben ähnlich den "Kindersocken" auch eine Anti-Rutschnoppung an der Innenseite. Außerdem dünnes Material, um Gefühl zu bewahren Nicht Wasserdicht, man schwitzt nich damit. Nur zu empfehlen#h


----------



## Forellenjo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Hallo, am besten ist es mit Thermohandschuhen wo man die Fingerspitzen und Daumen abklappen kann. Die erhälst du im Versandhandel oder auch in einem Angelladen deiner Nähe.  Gruß  Forellenjo


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Habe auch 'ne Weile gesucht bis ich die für mich idealen Handschuhe zum Spinnfischen im Winter gefunden habe.
Letztendlich bin ich bei den "Rapala Prowear Titanium" gelandet und will nix anderes mehr #6
Z.B. hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rapala-Angle...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item3cea069460

Aus dünnem Neopren also nicht gefühllos und mit "halben" Fingern an Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger. Die sind bei mir "Bornholm-bei-7°-Minus-und-Randeis-auf-Meerforelle"-erprobt und sind spitze!


----------



## bombe20 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

@bieberpelz
such mal nach maxiflex montagehandschuh. sowas würde ich probieren, wenn ich beim angeln welche bräuchte und die gibt es mit unterschiedlichen eigenschaften. die gibt es auch im baumarkt, sind dort aber vergleichsweise teuer. am besten fragst du mal in deiner autowerkstatt, ob du mal ein paar zum probieren für lau haben kannst.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Neopren? Schwitzt man darin nicht?


----------



## ulfisch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Tut mir leid, dass ich einem Großteil hier widersprechen muss.
Ich halte von den abklappbaren Fingern nichts, ich war letzten Winter für meine Verhältnisse oft Fischen ca. 8 mal im richtigen Winter.
Bedingungen: leichte Plus bis leichte Minus Grade, Wind und Regen zum Teil, nicht windgeschützt.

Ich habe mir zu Anfang abklappbare  gekauft, die sind schei***
Die umgeklappten Kuppen machen die Finger so dick, dass das Handling unangenehm war.
Zusätzlich kühlten die Fingerkuppen dermaßen aus, dass ich wirklich starke Schmerzen hatte.
Ich habe dann die nächsten male die Finger zusätzlich getaped aber auch das ist suboptimal, da die Finger wenig Bewegungsfreiheit hatten.

Ich habe dann aus der Arbeit, von einem Kollegen einfache Stoff-Arbeitshandschuhe mitgenommen, die sind eigentlich nur gegen Schmutz.
Man hat aber noch ein tolles Gefühl im Finger und merkt die Schnur am Blank.
Mit denen hatte ich keine Kalten Finger, da sie das wichtigste den (leichten)Wind abgehalten haben.
Wenn es wirklich deutlich unter Null wird könnte man sie unter umklappbare anziehen.

Der Tipp von Trollwut kommt dem am nächsten.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Hi, von einzeln ab zuklappenden Fingern halte ich auch nichts. 

Inzwischen nutze ich meistens dünne, Fingerlose Handschuhe aus Stoff. 

Wenn es lange ins sehr kalte Raus geht, dann auch sehr gerne (dünne) Klappfäustlinge. Köderwechsel ist dann immer etwas fummelig, da der Daumen nicht frei liegt, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Beim Platzwechsel dann zum Fäustling zugeklappt, bekommen die Fingerkuppen eine Aufwärmpause.

https://www.google.de/search?q=klap...a=X&ei=2-ZkVIO3GOHj7QbThIHYAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg

Grüße JK


----------



## Ruffneck (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir diese mal geordert ...

http://www.buff.eu/de_de/gray-scale-m-l.html


Grüße


----------



## Schugga (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



racoon schrieb:


> Bei kalten Fingern mach ich lieber eine kurze Pause und wärme die Finger wieder auf, entweder mit Taschenofen in der Jacke oder aber einer kurzer 'Am-Spatz-Fummelei'



Ich lerne hier jeden Tag etwas Neues |rolleyes


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Hallo!

Ich benutze wind- und wasserdichte Handschuhe aus dem Mountainbike- bzw. Rennradbereich. Für die Temperaturen in Mitteleuropa völlig ausreichend.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Topic (13. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

bei mir kommen diese hier zum einsatz...
http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=893865

hab ich mal bei moritz in kaki gekauft...sehr dünnes leder...isolieren zwar die kälte nich richtig aber halten dafür die hände trocken....dank des dünnes leders ist es fast wie eine zweite haut an den händen...


----------



## eelhunter29 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Da schließe ich mich dem racoon an- mit Handschuhen gibt's kaum Gefühl in den Fingern,und diese ständige fummelei, die Dinger auszuziehen,ist absolut  nervtötend! Zumal beim Brandungsangeln, der Gestank der Wattis hinzukommt, der sich schön in die Handschuhe einsaugt! Dann lieber Abhärten und mit dem Taschenofen ab und an die Flossen wärmen.


----------



## racoon (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich lerne hier jeden Tag etwas Neues |rolleyes


 

Du kannst dann eben nur in Begleitung Deines Schatzis angeln gehen


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

#6


Der will ja nie mit #d

Vielleicht ja aber mal wieder, wenn ich ihm diesen Thread hier zeige :q


----------



## RayZero (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Fummeln mit Fischfingern - ein Traum :q

Danke für die Links zu diversen Handschuhen - brauch auch noch welche - wird mein erster Angelwinter #6


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Fummeln mit Fischfingern - ein Traum :q


Fischfinger bekommen, durch das Fummeln ohne Fisch, wäre nämlich ein Albtraum.


----------



## RayZero (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Fischfinger bekommen, durch das Fummeln ohne Fisch, wäre nämlich ein Albtraum.



Nee, der muss stinken |rolleyes :q


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

|bigeyes ...........


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

RayZero, ich glaube, Du hast den Satz von Hann.Münden nicht so gaaaanz verstanden


----------



## RayZero (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Schugga schrieb:


> RayZero, ich glaube, Du hast den Satz von Hann.Münden nicht so gaaaanz verstanden



Mhhhhh oder du mich nicht :q


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Ich HOFFE, dass ich Dich nicht richtig verstanden habe!! *lol*

Erläutere mal bitte, WER wann stinken muss |kopfkrat :q


----------



## RayZero (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich HOFFE, dass ich Dich nicht richtig verstanden habe!! *lol*
> 
> Erläutere mal bitte, WER wann stinken muss :-D



Hahahaha :q 

Ähm ... ok lassen wir das, hier geht es schließlich um Handschuhe #h:vik:


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Wie wird man eigentlich Boardferkel?

So, wie wir's hier gemacht haben?
:vik:


Zurück zum Thema:
Also, ich hahe mir ja diese Neopren.Handschuhe mit abklappbaren Fingerteilen bestellt.
Habe sie aber noch nicht benutzt....
Was mich stört: sie sind zu groß! Und es gibt sie nicht kleiner als M |gr:
Es gbt doch auch kleine Männer - die müssen doch dann auch kleine Hände haben!

Als Frau ist man generell bei den Angler-Klamotten ganz schön blöd bedient, wenn man nicht gerade epische (Aus)maße hat |gr:


----------



## Pupser (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



RayZero schrieb:


> ..., hier geht es schließlich um Handschuhe #h:vik:



In der richtigen Ausführung helfen die auch gegen Stinkefinger!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Was mich stört: *sie sind zu groß*! Und es gibt sie nicht kleiner als M |gr:
> Es gbt doch auch kleine Männer - die müssen doch dann auch kleine Hände haben!


Dann versuch mal die von mir früher im Thread erwähnten *"Rapala ProWear Titanium"* zu bekommen, die fallen eher klein aus. 
Ich brauche sonst bei Handschuhen meist Grösse M (Habe eben keine "Pranken"  ) aber bei diesen Handschuhen brauchte ich dann doch die L-Version. Wenn Du die irgendwo in M organisieren kannst, sollten die auch einer Frau passen#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## KleinerWaller (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wie wird man eigentlich Boardferkel?
> 
> So, wie wir's hier gemacht haben?
> :vik:
> ...


Das selbe Problem habe ich auch immer, und das nervt. Das wenigste gibt es in Größen, die uns Frauen passen. Einfach so lange suchen bis etwas klein ausfällt und passt [emoji26]. 

Ich hatte letzten Winter auch Handschuhe, bei denen man den Daumen und Zeigefinger umklappen kann. Ich fand die Dinger echt Sch****..
Für diesen Winter brauche ich auch noch Ersatz.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

@Kleiner Waller, Schugga, so leid mir das tut, aber ich sach nur "Kinderabteilung"!
Sind dann wenigstens schön bunt, die Klamotten!

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Die Firma verschickt nach Deuitschland. Habe gestern eine entsprechende Mail erhalten und werde mir ein Paar davon schicken lassen: http://kastgear.com/gloves/steelhead-glove.html


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Kleiner Waller, Schugga, so leid mir das tut, aber ich sach nur "Kinderabteilung"!
> Sind dann wenigstens schön bunt, die Klamotten!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Ich hab nix gegen bunt:l

Leider haben die Online-Shops keine Kinderabteilungen...und der hiesige Angelladen hier erst Recht nicht #c

Und selbst WENN ich eine Kinderabteilung finden würde: bei Hosen wird's dann schon wieder etwas zu kurz (ich bin fast 1,80m)...
Einzig die Oberteile und Handschuhe könnten passen 

Ich habe bisher, wenn's kalt war, immer mit diesen Gartenhandschuhen geangelt (die, wo an der Handfläche Gummi ist und oben drauf Stoff) - ging ganz gut...aber zum Kunstköderwechsel oder so muss man die immer erst ausziehen und das nervt...


----------



## RayZero (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die Firma verschickt nach Deuitschland. Habe gestern eine entsprechende Mail erhalten und werde mir ein Paar davon schicken lassen: http://kastgear.com/gloves/steelhead-glove.html



80$ .... puh dafür will ich aber DEN Handschuh der alles abdeckt:

-> keine Schwitzehände
-> trotzdem schön warm
-> Wasserfest/Abweisend
-> Ressistent gegen Fischglibber bzw. einfach zu reinigen
-> auch feinfühlig genug für Montagen 

:vik:



Schugga schrieb:


> Und selbst WENN ich eine Kinderabteilung finden würde: bei Hosen wird's dann schon wieder etwas zu kurz (ich bin fast 1,80m)...


|bigeyes ... pah da bescheisst du mich ja glatt um 3cm :c


----------



## Angler9999 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Zum Thema Angelkleidung für Frauen habe ich diese Seite gefunden...

http://de.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-womens-fishing-clothes.html

Gleich weit oben wird das hier angeboten....
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Dance-clothes-fashion-women-s-fishing-net-shining-paillette-sexy-clothes-8252/1197949742.html

oder das hier... schnelltrocknend... im freien

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fast-drying-clothing-Women-fishing-clothes-shirt-set-outdoor-casual-clothing-quick-dry-underwear-the-disassemblability/1144688798.html



Ich konnte mich an die Umfrage errinnern, die hier im Board war...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223892


----------



## Ossipeter (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



RayZero schrieb:


> 80$ .... puh dafür will ich aber DEN Handschuh der alles abdeckt:
> 
> -> keine Schwitzehände
> -> trotzdem schön warm
> ...


Genauso wird der Handschuh bewertet. 
http://kastgear.com/outdry/
Gibts auch in X-S für Mädels:l


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Danke @ Angler9999 #h
& auch DANKE an MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Gern geschehen! #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Dominik.L (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

@Schugga
wenn du kleine Angelklamotten suchst, schau dir die Sachen von Daiwa an. Die sind meist für den japanischen Markt und fallen extrem klein aus. Meine Winterkombi (Daiwa rainmax hyper combi up) musste ich in xxxl bestellen, obwohl ich "nur" 1,82m groß und 90kg schwer bin.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Die sind meist für den *japanischen Markt* und fallen extrem klein aus.


Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal mit 'nem Shirt von Shimano . Normal passen mir Klamotten in XXL (bei 1,86 m Grösse) aber dieses XXL-T-Shirt (kostenlos bei einer grösseren Online-Bestellung als "Goodie" dabei) habe ich dann an einen Kumpel weitergeben (1,66 m groß ), dem hat es dann gepasst 

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Schugga (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Super Tipp!
Merci


----------



## mathei (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die Firma verschickt nach Deuitschland. Habe gestern eine entsprechende Mail erhalten und werde mir ein Paar davon schicken lassen: http://kastgear.com/gloves/steelhead-glove.html



Bin gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht Ossi #6


----------



## mathei (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Vergiss Angelläden und Shops. Die haben es noch nie drauf gehabt mit Klamotten. Da frierst Du Dir jeden Winter den Ar... ab.
Und für Handschuhe gibt es keine optimale Lösung. 
So ein Schwachsinn Kuppen zurückklappen. Gerade die Fingerkuppen sind so schnell kalt.


----------



## Haenger (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Servus

Handschuhe / Winter... gutes Thema!
Hatte mal 'n Paar Neoprenhandschuhe im Test, war von irgend 'ner bekannten Angelfirma.

Fazit: ich hätte die eigentlich auch auslassen können, haben kein Stück gewärmt, wahrscheinlich zu eng anliegend, ist wohl vergleichbar wenn man z.B. zuviele Socken an hat!?
Vom Gefühl her ging das, die Schnur ist aber ständig beim auswerfen an der Quernaht der Fingerkuppen hängen geblieben. 
Katastrophe!!!

Umklappbare Kuppe >> neee, macht für mich irgendwie überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Hatte es dann mal mit den von Andal angesprochenen Wollhandschuhen probiert, für den Ansitz ist das wohl ok, aber beim Spinnangeln??
Gefühlt nach dem dritten Wobbler den ich aus den Maschen operiert hab... weg damit! 

Hängen geblieben bin ich hier...
ganz simpel!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages2.cortexpower.com%2Fgenerated%2Fproduct%2F1%2F1500_1500_75%2Fdsc_1549.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cortexpower.de%2Fbekleidung%2Faccessoires%2Fhandschuhe%2Fnike-fleece-handschuhe-gloves-9316010.html&h=1500&w=1500&tbnid=oYCFzLl3V3DLSM%3A&zoom=1&docid=YywuvMu2xnpBXM&ei=3kNmVOGOBI3EPPiNgbAE&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2213&page=1&start=0&ndsp=60&ved=0CCMQrQMwAQ
 
kost net viel, bleibt nix drin hängen, wärmt gut, man hat noch recht viel Gefühl in den Fingern, kann man ordentlich waschen! |wavey:

Gruß


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Haenger schrieb:


> kost net viel, bleibt nix drin hängen, wärmt gut, man hat noch recht viel Gefühl in den Fingern, kann man ordentlich waschen! |wavey:


Moin, 
benutze ich auch.
Fußballfeldspielerhandschuhe
von Adidas.


----------



## Haenger (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Moin,
> benutze ich auch.
> Fußballfeldspielerhandschuhe
> von Adidas.



jop... Perfekt! :m


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Haenger schrieb:


> jop... Perfekt! :m



Alles andere Geteste war halbherzig.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Beim arbeiten im Laden habe ich diese hier heute gefunden.

www.deineangel.de/Cormoran-Neopren-Handschuh-3-mm-Spinangler-Gr-L

Der erste Eindruck war super. Die innenfläche ist dünner und mit Haftung, die äußere Fläche wärmer und die wichtigsten Finger sind frei. Der Praxis Test erfolgt morgen, sollte es nicht wie die letzten drölf Wochenenden wieder spontan T-Shirt Wetter werden. Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wollhandschuhe, bei mir ohne Fingerbedeckung. Wolle wärmt auch noch wenn sie feucht ist *und Wolle trocknet schnell*. Vielleicht ein Reservepaar einstecken, dann wirds sicher nicht kalt.



Woher stammt denn diese krude Idee?


----------



## ulfisch (15. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Ruffneck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir diese mal geordert ...
> 
> ...



Berichte mal wenn du sie hast|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (15. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wie wird man eigentlich Boardferkel?
> 
> So, wie wir's hier gemacht haben?
> :vik:
> ...



Kauf Dir einfach Klamotten aus dem Outdoor/Sport/Arbeitsbereich, die sind haben alle Größen, sind meist von er Qualität besser und auch nicht teurer wenn man will.

Ich habe ebenfalls abklappbare Neoprenhandschuhe, die sind einfach beschi****.
Die billigen Stoff Arbeitshandschuhe am besten|wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/socken-caps-uvm/vision-polartec-wind-block-handschuhe.html
Ich rate auf jeden Fall zu Fleecehandschuhen... trocknet sehr schnell wieder.. besitzt gute Isolationseigenschaften und sind sehr bequem.
Ich selbst hab noch Fleecehandschuhe ohne Finger von Scierra  aus der Deutsch Mark ära im Gebrauch.  In Kombination mit nem Pulswärmer dauert es schon SEHR LANGE bis die Finger auskühlen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> www.deineangel.de/Cormoran-Neopren-Handschuh-3-mm-Spinangler-Gr-L
> 
> Der erste Eindruck war super....


Ich konnte mir am Wochenende ja einen ausführlicheren Eindruck von den Handschuhen machen und bin nach wie vor zufrieden mit der Auswahl. Die Rute hält gut in der Hand und die Handschuhe halten auf jeden Fall wärmer als ohne. Beim Angeln, zu mindestens auf Hecht, haben sie nicht gestört.

Leider sind die Handschuhe auch irgendwann Nass geworden, was bei 2 Tagen Dauerregen kein wunder ist. Aber das schöne: Ich habe sie beim wechseln der Stelle im Auto einfach auf die Ablage gelegt und Heizung angemacht. 5 Minuten später waren sie trocken.


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Die Laufhandschuhe von Tchibo sind wirklich klasse zum Faulenzen. Sehr dünnes aber warmes Material.


----------



## Schugga (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Das habe ich am Wochenende auch festgestellt!
Die eignen sich echt gut!


----------



## Pupser (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Die Laufhandschuhe von Tchibo sind wirklich klasse zum Faulenzen. Sehr dünnes aber warmes Material.




Hab' ich auch noch. Bin am überlegen, ob ich bei denen jeweils Daumen  und Zeigefingen einschneiden soll, um sie umklappen zu können, oder  gleich mal ein Stückchen ganz abschneide.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Komme mit Handschuhen aus der Laufsportecke auch am besten klar.

Komplettreinfall waren als Geschenk erhaltene Neoprenhandschuhe aus dem Angelfachhandel..zwar warm wie Hulle aber von Gefühl und Handling wie eine eingegipste Hand.


----------



## Fr33 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Habe ebenfalls mal Neopren Handschuhe versucht. Anfangs war es okey... aber in Neopren kann nix atmen bzw. Feuchtigkeit verdunsten, also bekommt man schnell schwitzige Hände und sobald man dann irgendwo Luft von draußen rein bekommt friert man umso schneller.


Dann noch das Problem mit  der eingeschränken Beweglichkeit, da selbst 3mm Neopren schon arg auftragen.


Inzwischen bin ich bei dünnen Flieshandschuhen etc. angekommen.


----------



## Ruffneck (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Berichte mal wenn du sie hast|wavey:



Hallo zusammen,

so heute sind sie dann mal per UPS geliefert worden.
Erster Eindruck - richtig gut.

Super verarbeitet und komfortabel zu tragen.

Wintertauglichkeit ist m.M. nach durchaus gegeben.

Nach dem entsprechenden Outdoor-Test melde ich mich nochmal.

So Long

Grüße #h


----------



## ulfisch (18. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Danke für die Antwort#h
Mich hat es halt immer an den freiliegenden Fingern gefroren allerdings mit Neopren.


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Ich hörte mal, dass Seidenhandschuhe ideal wären. Wollte ich mal testen. Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## RayZero (27. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Ruffneck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so heute sind sie dann mal per UPS geliefert worden.
> Erster Eindruck - richtig gut.
> ...



sieht tatsächlich ein bisschen nach Torwarthandschuh aus


----------



## shafty262 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Handschuhe aus dem Paintballbereich eigenen sich fast alle. Liegen perfekt an wie ne zweite Haut und haben Daumen, Zeige und Mittelfinger frei. Sind nicht ganz günstig aber mit abstand das beste was es gibt. Bekannte Marken u.a. Dye, Sly und Planet Eclipse. Nennt man auch Triggergloves.


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Hab mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt die dünnsten Handschuhe gekauft, die ich finden konnte.




Sie halten schön warm und sind einigermaßen sensibel.
Dennoch leider nicht so dünn wie die Handschuhe meines (EX)Arbeitskollegen, die ich mir mal geliehen hatte.
Diese dürften aus dem Outdoorbereich gewesen sein.


----------



## Hardiii (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

schonmal sowas probiert?
https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...brEQ&ei=mb59VP2_LMy9PcmfgIAF&ved=0CIgCEKYrMAo


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

ich angel soweit es geht immer ohne Handschuhe... ich denke aber ich werde mir nen Satz Fingerlose THINSULATE Fleece Handschuhe odern... die halten das gröbste weg....


----------



## ulfisch (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Hardiii schrieb:


> schonmal sowas probiert?
> https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...brEQ&ei=mb59VP2_LMy9PcmfgIAF&ved=0CIgCEKYrMAo


Da sind soweit ich weiß die Fingerkuppen verstärkt/gummiert, also eher negativ für das Feingefühl in den Fingern;+


----------



## Hardiii (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

hab die teile ab und an beim arbeiten an, vom gefühl her hab ich schon viel schlimmeres angehabt. 3mm neopren z.b.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

na in den Maxiflex Handschuhen  bekommt man auch ruck zuck kalte Hände beim angeln #c


----------



## bacalo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Die Laufhandschuhe von Tchibo sind wirklich klasse zum Faulenzen. Sehr dünnes aber warmes Material.


 
Gute Qualität und für 6,95 €uronen ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Habe mir zwei Paar geholt.
http://www.tchibo.de/laufhandschuhe-p400020358.html

Die Nähte stören nicht, Handschuhe tragen nicht auf und am Korkgriff so zu sagen "gefühlsecht"; eng schließender Bund. Wenn die Uhr stört kann der Bund auch mal Richtung Handfläche umgeklappt werden.
Nehmen bei Kammschuppern kaum Feuchtigkeit auf, beim Hecht hab' ich sie wegen dem nachhaltigen Geruch ausgezogen. Waschmaschinen fest und schnelltrocknend.
Ach ja, das zweite Paar steckt jeweils links und rechts in der Hosentasche und wird vorgewärmt. Für den Fall das die Fingerkuppen kalt werden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## stefansdl (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

hab jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen...aber ich kann Fussballhandschuhe empfehlen...nicht die Torwarthandschuhe sondern Feldspieler Handschuhe zb. von Adidas....damit komme ich sehr gut klar


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Das Problem ist, dass man eig Fingerlose Handschuhe braucht....


Knoten binden, Snap öffnen usw....auch beim Werfen ist es mit Fingerlosen Modellen einfach besser! ich hab mir jetzt fingerlose mit Thinsulate Futter bestellt... um die 7-8€.


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Da gibt es von DAM tolle Fleece Handschuhe, die kosten auch nur um 10€ rum. Zeige und Daumenfinger kann man abknicken um damit beispielsweise Blank zu spüren oder Snaps zu öffnen.

Müsste ihr mal im Netz suchen, kann ich euch empfehlen.


----------



## ulfisch (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Hi Leuts, gestern sind meine Handschuhe angekommen
Arcteryx Gothic Glove-Merino Han
in schwarz und M

bestellt bei teriffic.de

So wie es aussieht sind es GENAU die Handschuhe, die ich mir mal geliehen hatte, zumindest von der selben Marke ARC`TERYX

Die Handschuhe sitzen eng aber nicht zu straff und bieten das Beste Fingerspitzengefühl von allen.
Sie sind sehr dünn und schützen sicher nicht vor tiefen Temperaturen max. -1 bis -5 Grad je nach Wind und Sonne.
Bei tieferen Temperaturen gehe ich aber auch nicht angeln

Ich bin super zufrieden über die Haltbarkeit kann ich nichts großes sagen aber sie fühlen sich hochwertig und stabil an.

Es sind eigentlich Unterzieh Handschuhe.

Bis dann
Ulfisch


PS ich habe eher normal große Hände(Handwurzel-Mittelfinger 19cm) also M oder L für uns Jungs
XS bis M für die Mädels


----------



## geomujo (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Runners Point Eigenmarke 12,90€
Sehr sehr dünn, eng anliegend, winddicht, preisgünstig.


----------



## tabasco75 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*



Ruffneck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir diese mal geordert ...
> 
> ...



Die sehen gut aus. Wo kann man sie ordern und gibt es die auch in S/M? Auf der Buff-Seite sind sie nicht verfügbar.
Gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester hab ich zwei Tage lang Bigbaits mit Handschuhen vom Rollerfahren (Neopren mit Ledereinsätzen in der Grifffläche) geballert.

Kälte- und gefühlsmäßig wars ganz gut - doch als die Dinger nass vom Bootsschöpfen wurden, wurde es eklig.

Insofern muss ich da auch nochmal schauen.


----------



## angelfreak69 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Wenn sie nicht ganz teuer wären, würde ich die mal ausprobieren. Oder hat sie jemand von euch vielleicht schon getestet? Sehen auf jeden Fall auch recht dünn aus.

http://www.frankonia.com/1175799/37...ry3=Jagd&jkg&gclid=COS1jJrr9cICFSfLtAod2GUA7w


----------



## Mr.Fang (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit beim faulenzen?*

Den absoluten Preis-Leistungs-Knaller habe ich zufällig bei TEDI-Euro-Discount entdeckt.  Es sind Fleece-Handschuhe mit abgeschnittenen Fingerkuppen und wegklappbarem "Fäustling-Aufsatz".  Die Kuppen des Daumens habe ich dann noch selbst weggeschnitten.  Im Handballen ist noch ein Lederflicken eingenäht, damit rutscht die Rute auch nicht... Für 3 Euro waren diese Dinger ein absolutes Schnäppchen...  :vik:


----------

